# Torso Crawler



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a small video of my torso crawler. Not finished yet, but close.

Thanks to the great directions provided by Kevin on his homepage...

I'll hang his legs above him...I made some expanding foam "guts". I'm going to attach the legs with some"invisible" line to the torso so they move also (just a little swing caused by the arms). runs off a walmart motion detector.

Enjoy






Dennis


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

First thing I thought of when I saw your video was "Howard Stern", funny and scary at the same time! Nice job.

Where do you get the how to?


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks...

here is the link
http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html

Dennis


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome! You've been busy! I like the mask!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks great. May have to build one of those next year.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Saw the mask on ebay...had to have it...rats eating the guy...too cool. Set the prop off in the garage scared my kid (24) and he knew what it does...lol. Should be fun! 

Thanks all.

Dennis


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice,did you use a wiper motor also?I bought the materials for mine 2 days ago,gotta get started.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so scary. You'll scare the crap out of tots


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, a wiper motor...very simple set up...I appreciate Kevin's design.

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Dennis,
Looks great! This year, I put mine onto a flat castor bearing (lazy susan) and it gives the whole prop a bit more of a life-like swing. I love the head, very scary! Did I remember you saying that you run him off a car battery?


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Kevin...
He is run off a 12v battery charger. This is one of my favorites...scared my Kid...and he's 24...lol

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I added the screaming lastnight to him....sound makes all the difference. Nothing like a half a guy screaming try to crawl at you!! 

Dennis


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Very scary indeed. Great work, seeing things like this makes me want to make my props move.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice work. I said I gotta make one when kevin posted his, now I REALLY gotta make one!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Dr. and Nyt

One of my favorites...scared me during the taping of the daytime walkthrough...even though I knew it was about to go off.

Kevin has very good instructions for this one...so easy to make. THANKS KEVIN again.

Dennis


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

awesome job hope you dont mind if i borrow it for my haunt? thank you for the idea daco


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Borrow away....I got the idea from Kevin's page with an excellent how-to. I was going to make the body swing too but it would set the motion detector off continuously...

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great prop!! You've done a really great job on it. I've just GOT to build one of those.


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

I've had the material and motor set aside to build one of those for two years now, maybe this will be the year I put it together. Yours really looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool, very scarey, greatjob,


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Me too, me too me too. I have a motor and the stock, just never gotten around to putting it together. After seeing yours, I have to.

Looks good.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job. It did rement me of howard stern...YUCK


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That is great.....it had to scare the crap out of everyone!!!!Thanks for showing me that Dennis, now i have something else to make!!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Good job must of scared the crap out of those kiddies....what did u use for the sound and do u have any pics of your build...


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I copied the build from Kevin...link I think is posted earlier. Sound is a cowlacious recorder chip and computer speakers. I just took a scream off the net.

Very easy to build...SCARED everyone.

Thanks.

Dennis

Here's the link

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_grave_grabber.html


----------

